# Black/tan rocks but chocolate is cute(pixs heavy)!!



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Cute pictures!! Glad to see you posting again. 

Who's Hovawart is Tania?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Beautiful pictures. The pup is darling and Titus looks like he's loving it in France.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

esSJay said:


> Cute pictures!! Glad to see you posting again.
> 
> Who's Hovawart is Tania?


Tania is my mother's dog and the sister of Titus(ie:they are littermates)!.


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Wonderful pics!!! Love Titus and Tania.....

That lab puppy has an awesome head.....so cute!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Happy to see Titus feeling much better after his doggie attack. That pup is a cutie. Tania is a cutie too.


----------



## GINGIOLA (Oct 14, 2010)

wonderful pics!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Beautiful pictures. The pup is darling and Titus looks like he's loving it in France.


Yes,he loves the cooler weather of France!.



Laurie said:


> Wonderful pics!!! Love Titus and Tania.....
> 
> That lab puppy has an awesome head.....so cute!!


Yes,he has a wonderful head,for a lab,as well as,a great personality!.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Enjoyed your pictures. Titus is very handsome! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

C's Mom said:


> Happy to see Titus feeling much better after his doggie attack. That pup is a cutie. Tania is a cutie too.


Yes,he's feeling better and the wound is improving so we might not need a 
2nd operation!.



cathyjobray said:


> Enjoyed your pictures. Titus is very handsome! Thanks for sharing.


Thanks!.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

*1 more pix*

Forgot to share this picture!.
Such a cute pup:


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Loving seeing Titus again!!


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Lisa_and_Willow. said:


> Loving seeing Titus again!!


Thanks!.Titus is in great form and enjoying the colder we have ,in Fr.


----------

